# From PC to Mac



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I am seriously considering getting rid of my Dell laptop and switching to one of the Macbooks.  I've heard that it is quite hard to get used to a completely different platform.  My question is: is it really that difficult to learn on your own, and even if it is, is it worth it?
Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I think it's easy, almost trivial to go from Windows to Mac. You might consider:










It's available in DTB and Kindle. I might go for the DTB for reference use, but I haven't viewed this book on the Kindle, you might download a sample.

It also depends a bit on what applications you normally use. If you could name a few, we could address any issues you might have concern about.

As usual, if you have questions, the people here are glad to answer them.

Mike


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

For people who are change-averse, learning a new thing is often frustrating. My father-in-law was so freaked out by Vista on his new computer that he paid someone to install XP on it.

I have been using Macs since 1987. It is not so much the operating system I prefer, it is the applications. I find them much more pleasing to the eye. I always have a Windows PC around for specific apps, but I spend 99.9% of my time on my Macs.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

Ruby296 said:


> I am seriously considering getting rid of my Dell laptop and switching to one of the Macbooks. I've heard that it is quite hard to get used to a completely different platform. My question is: is it really that difficult to learn on your own, and even if it is, is it worth it?
> Thanks for your thoughts!


I did this about two years ago and I had very little difficulty. I bought the David Pogue book but since I am a get-in-and-play person, I actually never got round to reading it at all and I gave it to a Freecycle person...

I started with a little MacBook---which I still have but now I also have a beautiful and easy-to-use IMac. Go for it!
patrisha


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I worked as a help desk employee at a large agency that had Macs when I first worked there and then switched to PCs. I dealt with PC people who transferred in from a PC network and had never used a Mac and with people who had started with Macs at our agency but then had to switch to PCs when the agency did.  My impressions in training people going in both directions was that the learning curve was about the same in both directions, and depended entirely on how computer-averse the people doing the learning were.  

So, if you learned one system fairly easily, you shouldn't have too much trouble with a different one.  The biggest problem is when things seem to work the same but don't.  It's been a long time since I used a Mac much and they've changed the OS, so I can't point at any particular thing.  I'm sure you'll do fine!

Betsy


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

If you live near an Apple store, you can arrange to have a one-on-one lesson for switching.  You can also call ahead or go online and reserve a time slot for a personal shopper type person (cant recall the exact title).  During that time you can tell them what you do, what you want to do and have them help you with your selection.  Also, bring your old Dell laptop and they will migrate the information for you to your new laptop.

I have always had a mac.  My first computer was an iMac G3 flower power.  I saw it and had to have it.


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

My son has a newer, faster Mac than my pc and I sometimes use it.   I haven't found it difficult to go back and forth between the 2 platforms.  I worked on a computer with Vista some and put off buying a new computer because I didn't like it.  I have heard Windows 7 is much better, but haven't used it. After using my son's Mac, I am leaning towards getting a Mac as it is more user friendly.   I agree the Mac applications are more pleasing to the eye.  My first computer was an Apple IIGS years ago.  Then I switched to PCs because work used Word and EXCEL.  Since that is not an issue now, maybe it is time I switch back to Apple.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

http://www.switchingtomac.com/

http://www.myfirstmac.com/

We had an apple II GS back in the 80's too  But I ended up using windows for work so I only recently switched back.


----------



## katbird1 (Dec 10, 2008)

I am not especially computer literate and I went from a desktop pc running win XP to a MacBook two and a half years ago.  I had no problem at all, and I absolutely love it!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I work on a PC all day at work and go home to my Mac at night. If you're used to working on a computer, it probably won't be hard to switch, but if you think it will be difficult, you might be setting yourself up for a self-fulfilling profile.  I second the suggestion to hit an Apple store (or a friend with a Mac) and play a little before committing.


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

this video from apple might help. 

from PC to Mac: the Basics.

http://www.apple.com/findouthow/mac/#pctomac


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

We switched 3-4 years ago - my husband got an iMac initially to use for transferring our old home videos to digital, the PC was constantly freezing, crashing and generally wasn't doing well at it.  He was going to keep it in the guest bedroom and just use it mainly for that.  Wasn't long before the Mac had moved from the guest room to the computer desk, and the PC had moved to our daughter's house.  And my husband went from being a die-hard PC guy who enjoyed the challenge of trying to make things work to being a die-hard Mac guy who loves that it just works right from the get-go. 

It didn't take long for me to adjust to the Mac - things looked a bit different at first, but we both adjusted quickly.  The only PC we have now is my netbook, and that's because Mac doesn't make one.  He tried to get me to get a 13" MacBook, and what I'd love to have is a MacBook Air...I just don't want to pay for one!   Couldn't bring myself to pay that much when a $300 netbook meets my needs.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I switched to a mac two years ago.  I found, and still find, the file structure confusing.  I am  not a techie though and it took me a long time to be able to find things in Windows too.  However, my macbook has such a strong search engine that it doesn't much matter where I file things.  All I have to do is type in one or two words in the search and it almost always brings up whatever I am looking for.  What I love about Apple computers the most is that they just work.  It hasn't slowed down much, it never freezes, I can usually figure out how to do the basic things.  One thing I miss, though, is that it's more difficult to find someone to teach me or help me if I need something.  There's just less of us around.  But I wouldn't go back for anything.  I would love a netbook and have thought about it, but it's not worth the hassle of windows.  I still use windows at work because I have to.  Today, I lost my entire Outlook in my pc and it took all afternoon for MIS to fix it.  And it looked like they weren't going to be able to fix it.  It would have been the second time I lost my entire Outlook contents permanently.  And I keep everything in there.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

corkyb said:


> And it looked like they weren't going to be able to fix it. It would have been the second time I lost my entire Outlook contents permanently. And I keep everything in there.


Backup. 

Mike


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

jmiked said:


> Backup.


Yup, no platform is immune to data loss from corruption or device failure, so backups are always required. I have a small amount of sympathy for PC people who lose data, and zero for Mac people who do. That maps directly to the ease with which backups can be accomplished. PCs require additional software or services (my personal favorite being Dropbox, but Microsoft's Mesh or an online backup service like Carbonite being good options as well), but are fairly painless. Backup on a Mac is just braindead simple--turn on Time Machine and never touch anything again.

As for switching, I think it depends on where you are as a computer user. My father-in-law, who basically just browses for movie trailers and plays casino games, had very little trouble adjusting. After a little over a year, my wife no longer completely despises it, but still finds it substantially more difficult to get actual work done on it. Being an extremely advanced user, I've simply given up on even trying to accomplish certain things on the Mac and either do them on my Windows laptop or via the Win7 VM I have running in Fusion. Other things that should be possible in the UI (but aren't) I have to do at the command line. I'm an old-school DOS guy with decent experience with Linux and Unix, so that's not too big a deal, it's just kind of counter to the "Apple way".


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I work on a PC at work and have a Mac at home.  (The new 27'' iMac....oh it's perty.)  I find Macs much easier to use than PCs.  Even just installing programs and upgrades.  On a Mac you just click "Upgrade" and it does everything - gets rid of the old files and replaces with new.  I recently had to upgrade something for my parents PC laptop - and someone had to guide me through the process of uninstalling the old software, installing the new one.  What a PIA!  

Also, installing new fonts on PC - you have to restart your computer for them to work.  Not on a Mac; they just work right away and you don't have to find any font folder to drop them into.  You download it and click install and it installs it where it needs to go.

You can find almost everything you need on your Mac computer in the Applications folder.  In a PC - it's like a map of the world in there.  Jeez!

Can you tell I'm a Mac person?


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I made the switch at Christmas and it took me about a day and a half to get comfortable doing what I need to do on it.  Ironically I switched to gmail not long after and I've had a more difficult time figuring THAT out than I did figuring the imac out after using yahoo for so long.  I should admit I'm not a computer wiz in terms of the technical side but I have no i have no problems with the mac it is MUCH EASIER and I will not look back


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

DYB said:


> I work on a PC at work and have a Mac at home. (The new 27'' iMac....oh it's perty.) I find Macs much easier to use than PCs. Even just installing programs and upgrades. On a Mac you just click "Upgrade" and it does everything - gets rid of the old files and replaces with new. I recently had to upgrade something for my parents PC laptop - and someone had to guide me through the process of uninstalling the old software, installing the new one. What a PIA!
> 
> Also, installing new fonts on PC - you have to restart your computer for them to work. Not on a Mac; they just work right away and you don't have to find any font folder to drop them into. You download it and click install and it installs it where it needs to go.
> 
> ...


Coincidentally, my husband is trying to print something out right now - the site requires Internet Explorer. So he's trying to use my netbook. Oh the wailing and gnashing of teeth going on now. He's threatening to buy me a MacBook or Air (which I kinda wouldn't mind, aside from the price vs my needs) and that still wouldn't help his current printing issue. LOL


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

In my working life I had both, in my retired life I have had both, but now it is only MAC and that is the way it will be, price or not.  Teaching DH a Mac is much easier than a pc although it is not that easy anyway


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Meemo said:


> Coincidentally, my husband is trying to print something out right now - the site requires Internet Explorer. So he's trying to use my netbook. Oh the wailing and gnashing of teeth going on now. He's threatening to buy me a MacBook or Air (which I kinda wouldn't mind, aside from the price vs my needs) and that still wouldn't help his current printing issue. LOL


I think you can get Internet Explorer on a Mac. Why does something need IE to print? Safari or Firefox don't work? That sounds weird... The web-site sounds like it needs a serious upgrade!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I have always wondered if there were any compatibility issue with programs someone uses on a normal basis. Like the video games other program you can buy at stores.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

cheerio said:


> I have always wondered if there were any compatibility issue with programs someone uses on a normal basis. Like the video games other program you can buy at stores.


Oh yes, there will be compatibility issues! Software is made to work with either a Mac or a PC. Though most companies now make both versions (including Microsoft, which makes its Office Suite for Macs.) And now that Macs use Intel chips you can actually also run Windows on a Mac! You can run Mac's operating system and Windows on the same computer if you feel you need to go back and forth.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

DYB said:


> I think you can get Internet Explorer on a Mac. Why does something need IE to print? Safari or Firefox don't work? That sounds weird... The web-site sounds like it needs a serious upgrade!


Not sure what it was - some business - I've seen sites like that but it's been awhile. He doesn't want IE (neither do I for that matter), just wanted to print his stuff. He got it done, now I've got something installed on my netbook that allows it to talk to the Mac & the printer. He was relieved he hadn't totally lost his PC "skills", got the drivers, etc. It just once again reinforced his opinion of Windows vs Mac.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh no, the switch is not logical.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> This is a great thread for me. I've been thinking about getting a Mac for a while, just haven't made an appointment with the Apple people, yet. I have, however, started compiling a list of what I use on my PC to take with me for comparison. For some reason, this change seems scary.


There's nothing scary about Macs! The only scary thing might be the software issue. Do you have an Apple store near where you are? I'd suggest going to the Genius Bar (you can make an appointment so you're not waiting for hours) and talking to them. Bring a list of programs and software you need to take with you and run it by them.


----------



## kblesmis (Dec 29, 2009)

"The Great Switch" is not anything to be feared. Apple consistently ranks number one in customer satisfaction and their products are imitated across the computer, digital music player, and cell phone industries.

For the majority, the main changes are aesthetic. Instead of the minimize and close out buttons on the right, they are on the left. Instead of a start bar and desktop, there is the dock.

There are some software inconsistencies, but those are decreasing and there are multiple ways to actually run windows itself on a Mac if necessary.

Go Mac, you won't want to go back.

P. S. You can make Safari "think" it's IE by using this http://www.davidalison.com/2008/05/how-to-let-safari-pretend-its-ie.html/url]


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Wow, I am overwhelmed at the response to my query!!  Thank you EVERYONE!!  It sounds a lot less intimidating than I was lead to believe so I will probably go for it in the near future.  Unfortunately the nearest Apple store is about an hour away, but I think I'll head there this weekend just to check it out and see what's what.  Again, I appreciate all the sound advice, links, help etc.  Gotta love fellow Kindlers :-D


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

DYB said:


> Oh yes, there will be compatibility issues! Software is made to work with either a Mac or a PC. Though most companies now make both versions (including Microsoft, which makes its Office Suite for Macs.) And now that Macs use Intel chips you can actually also run Windows on a Mac! You can run Mac's operating system and Windows on the same computer if you feel you need to go back and forth.


I think that is my biggest dislike would be dealing with the switchover


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

This is Meemo's husband. This is what really happened. I was looking at my W2 tax form on my company's website and it requires Internet Explorer to view and print. The company has not made this compatible with any other browser, irrespective of operating system. I did not have the printer drivers installed on Meemo's netbook so I had to do that before installing the printer, which is actually connected to our iMac and the netbook prints fine over our network through the iMac. After many years of using Windows (first computer was in 1986) and building my own systems, I went Mac 3 years ago and my only regret is why I waited so long. I love using my computer, not troubleshooting it or the software. I can be more specific if anyone needs info.

Meemo's husband


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Meemo's husband again. I just switched our daughter from her Windows machine to an iMac. It is really simple and I know what not to do. Let me know if you need specifics.

Meemo's husband


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

I guess Mac marketing department is doing their jobs if people are switching. Personally probably never would.


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

I got a MacBook Pro for Christmas, I am typing on right now.  It is super fast.  I was thinking of going the PC route but am glad we splurged for this.  In my experience, the display is sharper and the apps are amazing. I am currently debating going with Microsoft office or iwork.  I have about decided that iwork is the way to go.  It is much more user friendly for me and everything that I make has the option of sending in PDF or PC usable i.e. word doc or excel doc.  My husband signed me up for the one-to-one lasses.  I can go in anytime that I want to learn anything about the computer or its apps.  I am loving itunes, imovie, and iphoto.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

angelad said:


> I guess Mac marketing department is doing their jobs if people are switching. Personally probably never would.


So you don't think people would actually switch without being brainwashed by a marketing department?  

Mike
Who uses and likes Windows and Mac


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I think more than the marketing is the word of mouth. Generally Mac users are _very_ happy with their (our) computers, while PC users tend to be indifferent at best. Mac users tend to want to spread the word around, too, like missionaries. If we could we'd stand on every street corner with brochures, like Jehovah's Witnesses!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

angelad said:


> I guess Mac marketing department is doing their jobs if people are switching. Personally probably never would.


Marketing might help some decide to make the switch (that's the point of marketing, after all) but they can't make you love it after you've made the switch.

In our case, it was my brother-in-law's experience with working with digitizing home videos that got my husband to try the iMac - once he tried it he never looked back. Then he got a MacBook Pro. Recently we got a new iMac & our daughter inherited the old one.


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

DYB said:


> I think more than the marketing is the word of mouth. Generally Mac users are _very_ happy with their (our) computers, while PC users tend to be indifferent at best. Mac users tend to want to spread the word around, too, like missionaries. If we could we'd stand on every street corner with brochures, like Jehovah's Witnesses!


or kindlers


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I am _seriously_ thinking of making the switch -- PC to Mac. (Just back from Borders where I bought the book recommended upthread.)

WGN radio in Chicago has a program Wednesday nights (11:00 p.m. - 2:00 a.m.) Web Site Wednesday Nights re computers -- call-in for computer questions / problems. They have both PC and Mac people there to answer. Definitely most calls are re PCs. Is that because there are more PCs out there or because there are more problems with PCs as opposed to Macs?


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

more pc problems than mac problems


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> I am _seriously_ thinking of making the switch -- PC to Mac. (Just back from Borders where I bought the book recommended upthread.)
> 
> WGN radio in Chicago has a program Wednesday nights (11:00 p.m. - 2:00 a.m.) Web Site Wednesday Nights re computers -- call-in for computer questions / problems. They have both PC and Mac people there to answer. Definitely most calls are re PCs. Is that because there are more PCs out there or because there are more problems with PCs as opposed to Macs?


Yes, there are more PCs out there than Macs - but our experience since switching to Mac has been that there are WAY fewer problems with Macs. Easier to set up, easier to run. They just work.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I use my PC for word processing for myself.  I keep financial records, etc., etc. on PC.  Never learned Excel so I do use tables in Word.  I have Word 2000 now.  I know Word isn't bundled on Macs -- have to buy it additionally.  Macs are more for graphics, but do they do OK / good job with word processing?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> Macs are more for graphics, but do they do OK / good job with word processing?


There is nothing you can do on PC that you cannot do on a Mac. You may not be able to purchase the same program from the same manufacturer, but you can get an equivalent.

Apple offers the fine iWork suite for $79. That includes Pages (word processor), Numbers (spreadsheet) and Keynote (presentation). Each is an excellent program.

I also run Office 2008 on my iMac. Far more expensive than iWork, but I would not say better. It has more features, but none the average user would use. Interestingly, I used Word and Excel on a Mac long before I used it on a PC.... we used them both often when I was in college in the late 1980s.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks, pidgeon.    I just keep hearing good stuff.  Bet I do make the switch.  I have no one I can easily ask about computers.  I get so anxious and frustrated when things go wrong.  The thought of all the help at the Apple Store . . . aaaaah.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> I know Word isn't bundled on Macs -- have to buy it additionally.


You don't even need to do that. Just get the free OpenOffice package. It has everything the Office does except MS Access. And it's file compatible. I've een using it for 10 years or so and it works just fine and I've never had a problem with Office users not being able to read files I generate. Personally, I use NeoOffice, which is OpenOffice with Mac-specific tweaks. It runs much faster and has a slightly more Mac-like interface.

I used OpenOffice on my Windows machine at work even when I had Office on it also. 

Mike


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Another question:  I've got iTunes on my desktop PC (love it).  That's the way I play music for myself here.  When I was in the Apple Store the other day, Apple geek played music for me on a MacBook.  Store is kind of loud so hard to hear well.  So there are unseen speakers in/on the MB?  Do most MB owners play and listen to music that way or get external speakers?  I love using iTunes to play music.  Or do most get a dock for an iPod?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

There are speakers in MacBooks just like in any laptop, and no, they are not particularly good. If you want to listen to music I would suggest getting a pair of external speakers, or, as you mentioned, a dock for your iPod.

Assuming you have external speakers that you like on your desktop, you can use those.

Another thing.... you don't have to buy your MacBook from an Apple Store.... I ordered mine from Amazon, it was a very few dollars cheaper, but no sales tax. You can still take advantage of all of the services of the Apple Store, no matter where you buy your Mac.


----------

